# nutrition supplements?



## Super7 (Nov 18, 2015)

Anyone have any luck with supplements? Especially with aging dogs and joint problems.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

For an aging dog, try Purina Pro-Plan "Bright Minds."


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

I have seen very good, measurable results with Phycoxx Max and Dasuquin Advanced for my Lab, who has arthritis in his hip.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Windjammer said:


> I have seen very good, measurable results with Phycoxx Max and Dasuquin Advanced for my Lab, who has arthritis in his hip.


I agree, we use Cosequin, MANDATORY!


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

_Dasuquin and 1200 mg Fish Oil here. _


----------



## Super7 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great, thank you for the advice!


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Glyco-flex 3


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Years ago I started a regimen of Dausequin flavored tabs and 2 fish oil caps both once a day taken prophylacticly. Started giving at 6 months old.
Out of 6 dogs had one with blown knee. No other bone/joint problems.

Don’t know if this makes a difference or not. Maybe old science, don’t know.


----------



## munchra83 (Jan 18, 2018)

I've used some supplements from Zamzows, a local family owned business here locally.


----------

